# Operation Complete: Locals Only



## Kelsey Thompson (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm excited to say that my upcoming movie Locals Only is finally done! For a little update about it check out the website: Operation Complete

Kelsey Thompson


----------

